# what is the strongest pain relief available for OHSS whilst pregnant?



## bunnymad (Jan 7, 2009)

I am in a lot of pain at the moment, I was discharged from hospital yesterday I have moderate/severe OHSS and am pregnant, the trouble is when I left hospital the RE couldn't give me oramorph (sp) as the pharmacy was closing in 5 minutes, I had been given this through the night in hospital to get me through the night, I am now thinking that this may not have been the best medication anyway as I am pregnant? I am so confused and in pain and advice on anything  can take which is stronger than paracetamol would be much appreciated, thanks in advance 

x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi bunnymad,

Sorry to hear about OHSS but huge congrats on the pregnancy 

Best thing to do is get to GP for a prescription for stronger painkillers. Or could you contact hospital again? Don't understand why they couldn't have arranged for you to get prescription the next day 

Oramorph isn't first line for pain but can be used safely in pregnancy if prescribed and used correctly. GP should be able to prescribe this or something similar for short term to keep you going until OHSS resolves. Please don't suffer in silence and get emergency appointment asap.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## bunnymad (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you so much for your quick reply - I called the clinic and explained the situation - my consultant told me it is safe to take co-codomol - I actually thought this was wrong but who am I to question an expert?! he said it is on the same level as oramorph? This early pregnancy do's and dont's is so confusing!!!

Any thoughts on the above advice?

x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

Glad you were able to speak to the consultant for advice. You can take co-codamol in pregnancy if needed and it's safe in early pregnancy. Obviously the general advice is not to take anything if you can help it but you definitely need to be taking something for the pain just now.

You can get co-codamol over the counter but the strength is only 8mg codeine with 500mg paracetamol (usually known as co-codamol 8/500). The strength that is equivalent to the Oramorph contains 30mg codeine (co-codamol 30/500) and you can only get this on prescription from your GP. Try the 8/500 first and see if it helps but otherwise go see GP for something stronger if you still need it.

Hope you feel better soon  
Maz x


----------



## bunnymad (Jan 7, 2009)

Maz - thank you so much for your great advice and how quickly you responded, you have helped to put my mind at rest! I had some co-codamol 30/500 left over from a previous op and it was in date, I was told by the clinic to take this and my doc has agreed to write me a further prescription. So grateful as the pain from this OHSS has been really awful! now I just need to spot being sick all the time lol!

Cx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Glad to hear you've got the strong ones at home already. Get 2 into you just now and off to bed if you haven't already  Take it very easy, get well soon and heaps of     for the rest of your pregnancy.

Maz x


----------

